# Does anyone cut up on their own diet?



## Fit Freak (Jan 16, 2003)

Just wrote a little rant which has lead me to post a question:

Does anyone on the board utilize their own original nutritional plan when cutting...say for a competition...other than the notoriously popular DP/w8 high protein/moderate fat/low carb strategy?

If so, what are your macros, carb sources, etc?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

Not all DP and w8's plans are under 30G of carbs per day.  It just seems to be the most popular because its easy to follow and I find it to be the faster fat loss.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2003)

How much do you wiegh?
What is your bf%?
How many calories a day do you consume?
What is the daily percentage of your macros?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2003)

Me?


----------



## cornfed (Jan 16, 2003)

Mine have always (past year and a half) been similar to that philosophy, but it just happened on it's own 

I hate %s so if I had to roughly guestimate...  PCF  60/33/7 on most days and 60/20/20 on carb days

And yeah, I do this for cutting and gaining just adjust the grams


----------



## P-funk (Jan 16, 2003)

Not you, Jodi, Fit Freak.


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Not all DP and w8's plans are under 30G of carbs per day.  It just seems to be the most popular because its easy to follow and I find it to be the faster fat loss.




Thank you!  Big mis-conception here.  Our meal plans are high protein, moderate fat, *slow burning carbs*.....not necessarily low carb....it's very individual and in fact changes w/ each tweak.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow...I thought people would misunderstand my question....so I'll restate....what sort of nutritional plans/strategies do people use when they cut....could be low carb...high protein/fat...moderate carb...etc?

I wasn't trying to make an assessment of w8/DP...both of whom I am sure know their stuff....I'm just wondering if anyone cuts on a plan other than the high protein/moderate fat/"slow burning carbs" or low carb?


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> 
> 
> I wasn't trying to make an assessment of w8/DP



I know that ....but I still wanted to clarify just because it is a big misconception among a lot of people


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 16, 2003)

You GO Girl! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Jan 16, 2003)

Um...just FYI to FF and everyone else...we're not offended at all, lol...I just wanted to clarify the difference between the low carb and the slow burning carb  That's all


----------



## Duncan (Jan 16, 2003)

I intake 2500 kcals a day, with no particular macro breakdown, I just get around 150-200g protein and let the rest fill itself in with what i care to eat,  I will say that I haven't been eating any candy bars or shyt like that, though.


----------



## kuso (Jan 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Just wrote a little rant which has lead me to post a question:
> 
> Does anyone on the board utilize their own original nutritional plan when cutting...say for a competition...other than the notoriously popular DP/w8 high protein/moderate fat/low carb strategy?
> ...



Twin Peaks is quite different ( and very effective by the looks of his pix )....you may want to check out one of his older journals as his new one is for bulking.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Jan 25, 2003)

well i think the universal is high protein but there is some differnce in dieting for enhanced athletes as opposed to normal ones.


----------



## gopro (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Just wrote a little rant which has lead me to post a question:
> 
> Does anyone on the board utilize their own original nutritional plan when cutting...say for a competition...other than the notoriously popular DP/w8 high protein/moderate fat/low carb strategy?
> ...



My general cutting cycle is...

*protein...2 g per lb of bodyweight
*carbs...0.5 g per lb
*fats...0.25-0.5 g per lb

This is my general plan. As I have done so many shows I have learned my own body well enough to ocassionally throw in a 0 carb day or a high carb day...500 g or so. I know when my body needs a shock in either direction.

My foods are as follows:
-chicken
-turkey
-steak
-egg whites
-buffalo
-sweet potatos
-brown rice
-shredded wheat
-oatmeal
-rice cakes (post workout only)
-pizza and burgers (oh wait, I only dream of those)


----------



## oceangurl01 (Jan 29, 2003)

whats the best protein shake you guys recommend me to?
looking for high protein and 0 to 3 grams of carbs ... 
tried isopure, like it but its too much $$$$


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

Optimum 10lb


----------



## Fluid (Jan 30, 2003)

> rice cakes (post workout only)


Yuck! Those things taste like cardboard! Good thing you're having them post-workout as they're extremely high GI.


----------



## gopro (Jan 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> Yuck! Those things taste like cardboard! Good thing you're having them post-workout as they're extremely high GI.



Thats why I have them post workout...for the very high GI.


----------



## Fluid (Jan 30, 2003)

But why? They taste like poop!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2003)

rice cakes are damn good!!!


----------



## gopro (Feb 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fluid *_
> But why? They taste like poop!



On a low carb, pre-contest diet rice cakes taste like cookies to me after a while, LOL.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> On a low carb, pre-contest diet rice cakes taste like cookies to me after a while, LOL.





hey GP, do you ever boil your chicken?  I've heard of ppl doing that on cuts...


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

I think they boil the chicken to get the sodium out of it.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I think they boil the chicken to get the sodium out of it.



Makes sense.  But does it have any other benefits I wonder?  Anyone know?


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

Nah, no boiling. Just broiling or baking for me. Just a matter of taste.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Nah, no boiling. Just broiling or baking for me. Just a matter of taste.



Are there any significant benefits of boiling over broiling/baking/grilling?   It does seem like boiling it would make it taste like crap.


----------



## gopro (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Are there any significant benefits of boiling over broiling/baking/grilling?   It does seem like boiling it would make it taste like crap.



Nope


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Whew! I'm glad I won't have to put up with that crap when I go on a cut!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

boiled chicken is the disgusting.  When I was cutting a couple of years ago I ate it on a recomendation from this bodybuilder.  I hated it.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

yeah...sounds really gross.. chicken is already bland as it is...


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

I have boiled chicken plenty of times.  Not that bad actually, though it look gross.

As to the original question.  I have used many different diets to cut.  The most effective, I have used personally, is the one I utililized last year in my journal titled Ripped.  Fitbabe, DV, and a few others, I think have tried variations of it.  Though I have never used a DP/W8 diet (too much counting).

I will tell you, it is very similar in principle.  The types of food are similar, though my diet is lower in fat.  As to carbs, the types of carbs are generally the same (slow burning), but I cycle the amounts daily, in a three day cycle.

This has worked very effectively for me dropping a significant amount of BF and getting to a ripped 4-5% for 2 shows.  

However, just for kicks, I am starting a DdiPasquale/Lyle CKD in a few weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

> However, just for kicks, I am starting a DdiPasquale/Lyle CKD in a few weeks



How closely are you going to follow the Lyle Mcdonald CKD diet?

Does this mean that every Sat. and Sun. you are going to be feasting on butterfinger bars, donuts and whole boxes of lucky charms w/skim milk? lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> How closely are you going to follow the Lyle Mcdonald CKD diet?
> 
> Does this mean that every Sat. and Sun. you are going to be feasting on butterfinger bars, donuts and whole boxes of lucky charms w/skim milk? lol



Exactly!  Though, I'll be making different carb choices.  I am thinking Fruit Loops, Cap'n Crunch, pasta, bagels, smarties, etc.

I am not kidding either.  Actually, I'll prolly vary my carb ups.   A couple of Lyle-stlye, a few Duchaine style, and compare the difference.

Hey, where has your buddy Yan been?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

> Exactly! Though, I'll be making different carb choices. I am thinking Fruit Loops, Cap'n Crunch, pasta, bagels, smarties, etc.



Man actually I tried doing the diet like that.  It really worked.  I was consistently losing .5-1lb per week.  It was funny because I would eat so much over the weekend that on monday I would weigh in about 8-10lbs heavier do to water.  I would eat crap also.  For a while my lunch on Sat. consisted of 1 box of waffles topped with a pint of ben&jerry's cherry garcia, 1 banana, candy corn and hot syrup.  That was so good!

Yan was getting sick of dieting and shit so he took a break.  He also got pretty ill.  He was getting fed up with eating so clean and counting calories but I talked to him on Sunday and he just snapped back and is ready to rock again.  He was on the forum all weekend.  He said he is going to come back hard now.  He starts cutting today and said he would update his journal complete with cut diet tonight.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 3, 2003)

Glad he'll be back.

I'll get a CKD journal going when I start in about 3 weeks.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 3, 2003)

It is a good diet.  I have about 7 weeks left on my cut and I might go CKD during the last few weeks.


----------



## chanota (Feb 3, 2003)

> hey GP, do you ever boil your chicken? I've heard of ppl doing that on cuts...
> 
> I think they boil the chicken to get the sodium out of it.
> 
> Makes sense. But does it have any other benefits I wonder? Anyone know?



This has nothing to do with cutting, but as far as which method of cooking meat is best for your overall health.... cooking meat with water helps prevent the formation of the cancer causing componds heterocyclic amines.  



> Grand Forks Human Nutrition Research Center
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 http://www.gfhnrc.ars.usda.gov/News/nws9905a.htm 

http://www.mercola.com/2002/may/29/over_cooking.htm


----------



## cornfed (Feb 3, 2003)

Free radicals don't actually last long enough in the system to cause the proposed damage.


----------



## chanota (Feb 4, 2003)

where's the info on that?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

if you boil the chicken and cut it into little pieces and mix it with lettuce, broccoli, and celery, add vinegar and olive oil.... you'll love it!


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

even better is boiled chicken mixed with sliced cucummber and sesame paste ( ground an add some flax ) and some red pepper. Ban banji..
Fucking great taste


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

whats a sesame paste?


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

grind up some sesame seeds until they become doughy, the splash a bit of flax oil on them to make it more like a runny peanut butter


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 4, 2003)

how much carbs in that? and in the cucumber? i know not alot.. but you know how much?


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

Um...somwhere betweem &%# and &*?+#%  You could work it out on fitsavers by putting in each ingreadiate though.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Um...somwhere betweem &%# and &*?+#%  You could work it out on fitsavers by putting in each ingreadiate though.




Fitsavers huh?...been hanging at mm.com lately? lol


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fitsavers huh?...been hanging at mm.com lately? lol



BUSTED!

LMAO!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

You're in trouble now!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chanota *_
> where's the info on that?


Study food science for a couple years (or even less) and you'll find an abundance.  Unless the meat is fuqqin' charred beyond recognition after being doused w/ lighter fluid, there will be no noticable increase in free radicals (in potential risk).


----------



## kuso (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Fitsavers huh?...been hanging at mm.com lately? lol



Alright!!! Who`s the smartass that edited my post??????


----------



## chanota (Feb 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Study food science for a couple years (or even less) and you'll find an abundance.  Unless the meat is fuqqin' charred beyond recognition after being doused w/ lighter fluid, there will be no noticable increase in free radicals (in potential risk).



wasn't trying to undermind your knowledge on this.  i'd like to learn as much as possible about diet, health and fitness.  just curious where i could find this info, cuz so far what i've found about this subject states differently than what your saying.  currently, i'm not studying food science


----------



## cornfed (Feb 4, 2003)

I didn't mean it in a negative way, just couldn't remember any of the texts and sites and documents I was forced to read LOL.  I reread my post and it sounded pretty rough.  I just meant that the whole free-radical issue is the same as aspartame.  Overblown and no real danger unless you are purposely trying to hurt yourself by taking things to an illogical extreme.


----------



## chanota (Feb 5, 2003)

forced to read... hehe.  aint school grand.   i don't think we are going to see eye to eye on any of this.   personally, i disagree with you about aspertame and the overcooking issue as being no real danger to your health.  maybe i'm too extreme, donno.  hmmm... seems to me there's enough things that are damaging to our bodies that we can't prevent.  every little bit helps, so i'll opt for choosing the healthiest way that's humanily possible.   you only get one shot at this life.  
--just "IMO"


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> how much carbs in that? and in the cucumber? i know not alot.. but you know how much?



 OG this is why I told you to use fitday.com.  Do you think we know all this off the top of our head.


----------



## cornfed (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by chanota *_
> forced to read... hehe.  aint school grand.   i don't think we are going to see eye to eye on any of this.   personally, i disagree with you about aspertame and the overcooking issue as being no real danger to your health.  maybe i'm too extreme, donno.  hmmm... seems to me there's enough things that are damaging to our bodies that we can't prevent.  every little bit helps, so i'll opt for choosing the healthiest way that's humanily possible.   you only get one shot at this life.
> --just "IMO"


Agree to disagree 
(but... ) the deal w/ aspartame is that the level at which it becomes harmful is so dadgum high that it's actually quite hard to reach.  Just like chocolate's druglike effect's threshold.  You'd have to eat more than your bodywt to get high.  Same w/ aspartame, though it's a bit less than your wt.  Same w/ sacharine, sodium... and even water.  All can be toxic at certain levels, just that it's rather difficult to reach that level, unless you're trying... or pumping a 8oz lad mouse full of it LOL    I could prove any substance to be toxic, but does that mean it's bad? no 

I'll drop it at that.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Agree to disagree
> (but... ) the deal w/ aspartame is that the level at which it becomes harmful is so dadgum high that it's actually quite hard to reach.  Just like chocolate's druglike effect's threshold.  You'd have to eat more than your bodywt to get high.  Same w/ aspartame, though it's a bit less than your wt.  Same w/ sacharine, sodium... and even water.  All can be toxic at certain levels, just that it's rather difficult to reach that level, unless you're trying... or pumping a 8oz lad mouse full of it LOL    I could prove any substance to be toxic, but does that mean it's bad? no
> 
> I'll drop it at that.



Damn, so I should stop injecting sacharine into my arm?  And aspartame into my ass?  That sucks!


----------



## cornfed (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh, and did I mention that I'm pro hormone enhanced animals? and pro BT? and pro irradiation? well... I am 

I'll give myself a damned injection of BST and prove that it isn't harmful to humans    Seriously   Bovine somatrophin does not affect humans positively or negatively


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm pro-ecoli, pro-salmonella, and pro-ebola (just for the hell of it with this one)


----------



## cornfed (Feb 6, 2003)

I was fuqqin' serious though 

I stand by those beliefs


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Oh, I was just playing around 

Damnit!


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

you guys know how the sugar-free, fat free jello has 0 carbs and 0 fat and 10 grams  of cals 
i bought it and made it, but it tasted sweet ! and im afraid to eat it! would the company might be lying ?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

I dunno the ingredients...list them and we can tell you if they're ok.  I don't think they're too bad, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> you guys know how the sugar-free, fat free jello has 0 carbs and 0 fat and 10 grams  of cals
> i bought it and made it, but it tasted sweet ! and im afraid to eat it! would the company might be lying ?



Its called ARTIFICIAL SWEETNER.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

thanx! im just afraid to eat them.... even though the nut info is ok 
but they sweet to me!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

well, tons of companies are now using splenda, which would be fine for you IMO..it's what I use...I would stay away from aspartame and saccharine.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

so, would you guys eat the sugar free jello?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah, I don't give a shit.  I don't really like it..dont' feel like making it.  BUt I don't have a prob with it.  I can't speak for anyone else.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

i mean you wouldnt think of it as a bad food?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2003)

well, ask yourself this....what "good" stuff does it have.  what benefit will you get from it?


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

OK


----------



## kuso (Feb 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by oceangurl01 *_
> OK



NONE 

Its ok to get rid of any cravings you may have once in awhile, but don`t go eating it daily.


----------



## oceangurl01 (Feb 6, 2003)

i know... but sometimes you want to cheat everyday


----------

